# Skaven clanrat slaves



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly how much these guys cost, but I do remember it being ridonkulously low (something like 2 points?).

With such a low points cost you could field _hundreds_, grotesque amounts of rats.

How could you lose? Or are they just so terrible that near unlimited numbers is still no problem


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Interesting idea, but it wouldn't work. The problem is that even with their "strength in numbers" rule, they have a grand total of LD 5. All an enemy would have to do is take out your general, and suddenly any unit that breaks, any fear/terror causing enemy and there is a huge cascade as all your slaves run.

Plus any even partially decent unit can easily chew through a number of slave units. You'd be watching your army get rolled up from one side to the other. Sure, an enemy might not be able to destroy your whole army, but it would take a miracle to win with it. See the Versus... Horde Armies thread.

They do make excellent cannon fodder though, and with a sling can do some damage, with shoot then stand and shoot. They also allow you to help flank opponents, or holding opponents up while you shoot into combat. As a core strategy though, they fail in too many ways.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

More importantly, though, the best you can do is have half of the army as Slaves-- keep in mind the Mainstay Unit rule that the Clanrats have.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Ah, cheers guys. Still really new to fantasy


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Mostly slaves are used to position the enemy units where you want them to be, and also to shield your other units from charges


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And be shot through. You don't use slaves tactically. Just as a closer point to aim at really. Warp Lightning Cannon + Skaven Slave= Zapped enemy unit.

This quote from Beastslayer sums up the Skaven - "They defeated the enemy outriders with only a few hundred of the Skaven Horde lost in return- the 20 Marauders were mounted on the Storm vermins banner."


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

:laugh:life is cheep for skaven-check out the special rules.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

i really wish they would fix the models so i could add tails on em and be able to have em rank up...poor poor tail less rats.. it's like looking at those cats without tails :|


----------

